# معلومات طبيه من وجهه نظر مهندس عن المفاصل الصناعيه



## alaazng (18 نوفمبر 2006)

:3: بصراحه انا انشر هذا الموضوع بنيه الافاده المبسطه نتيجه لخبرتى فى مجال عمليات العظام واذا اعجبكم انا مستعد لاستكمال حلقاته دوريا واسألكم الدعاء

لماذا تحتاج لمفصل حوض​


أنواع الكسور في مفصل الحوض تنقسم إلى

1- كسر بعنق عظمه الفخد
2- تأكل راس عظمه الفخد
3- تأكل في الجزء المتصل بعظمه الفخد من الخوض

ونوع الكسر هو ما يحدد نوع المفصل الذي سيركب

وأنواع المفاصل تنقسم إلى:

1- مسمار فخد ديناميكيD.H.S
2- نصف مفصل bipolar or tomson
3- مفصل فخد كامل total hip وهو أنواع مختلفة تعتمد على سن المريض ونوع المجهود الذي يبذله
سنتحدث تفصيليا على كل نوع على حده
أولا D.H.S
وهو مكون من شريحة تثبت في أعلى عظمه الفخد ولها عنق يدخل في عنق عظمه الفخد ويدخل في العنق ما يسمى ب LAG أو مسمار ديناميكي ليستطيع مسك الكسر في عنق الفخد وهو نصف مقلوظ 
ثانيا نصف مفصل 
وهو نوعين الأول tomson وهو عبارة عن جدر من المعدن له نهاية تشيه راس عظمه الفخد لتثبت بالحوض وهى تكون ثابتة وغير متحركة
أما النوع الثاني bipolar فهو له نفس المواصفات ولكنه ذو رأس متحركة لتقلل من الحمل على المفصل
ثالثا total hip 
وهو مكون من ثلاثة أجزاء 
1- الجذر stem وهو ذو عنق تخرج من عظمه الفخد والجذر يدخل داخل عظمه الفخد 
2- الرأس هي مكونه من أنواع مختلفة مثل المعدن أو السيراميك وحددها الدكتور حسب حاله عظم المريض وسنه ونوع المجهود الذي يبذله
3- غطاء cup وهو ما يركب في الحوض لتثبت به الرأس ليساعد على الحركة في جميع الاتجاهات


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ القدير alaazng.

تحية طيبة .

اولأ نرحب بك كل الترحيب واهلأ وسهلأ بين اخوتك واصدقائك وزملائك ونتمنى من الجليل ان تستمر 

بصحبتنا . حياك الله .

ثانيا بداية ومشاركة رائعة تحسد عليها نلتمس من جنابك الأستمرار لفائدة الجميع .

على ان تفعل بصور توضيحية او ملفات لسهولة استيعابها .

مع الشكر الجزيل .

البغدادي


----------



## alaazng (18 نوفمبر 2006)

متشكر على تحميسك ليا وسأحاول التطوير فيما بعد:81: :81: :81: :3:


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (18 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ العزيز ... alaazng

اهلاً و سهلاً بك .... و بارك الله في مجهودك .... إذا أردت معلومات أكثر حول هذا الموضوع .. فستجد في - الصفحة الخامسة - من صفحات هذا المنتدى معلومات عن " تصميم و تطوير مفصل الحوض الصناعي الكلي لجسم الإنسان " ... أرجو أن تكون مفيدة لكم .... مع كل أمنياتي بالتوفيــــــــــــــــق. 

والسلام عليكم

م. حـســــــــــــــنـيـن الـعـــــراقــــــــــــــــي


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (21 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

نشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة ونتمنى لك كل التوفيق و ان تذودنا عن باقي المفاصل مثل الركبة وغيرها


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (21 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك أخى الكريم على المعلومات دى
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alaazng (22 نوفمبر 2006)

الف شكر لكل من رد على هذا الموضوع بهذه الكلمات الرائع واوعد كل الزملاء بانى احضر لمواضيع جديده وارجو ان تكون مفيده


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ alaazng .

تحية طيبة .

نحن بحاجة ماسة لخبرتك في هذا المجال بحكم عملك وممارستك الفعلية فلاتبخل علينا لك الأجر 

والثواب .

نحن بانتظار مشاركاتك .

ومن الله التوفيق .

البغدادي


----------

